# Workouts ideas



## Texan69 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wanted to start a thread for some workout ideas for us without a gym or home gym. 

I did a CrossFit WOD, forgive me please desperate times 

it was 20mins as many rounds as possible 
5 pull ups 
10 push ups 
15 squats 

it def kicked my ass. 

the day prior I did 

4x 
Quarter mile sprint 
30 push ups 
40 sit ups 
50 lunges (25 each leg) 

taking this time to get my conditioning back 
I’ve embraced the fact that I will have to adjust my goals and stimulate my body in a different fashion.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 24, 2020)

Convenient other moves ....... 1-legged squats,  handstand pushups.


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> I did a CrossFit WOD, forgive me please desperate times
> 
> it was 20mins as many rounds as possible
> 5 pull ups
> ...



You did Cindy! :32 (18):

How many rounds did you get?


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You did Cindy! :32 (18):
> 
> How many rounds did you get?



11 without stopping then another 4 so 15 total
no kips on the pull ups of course. I was smoked lol 
it sounded a lot easier than I expected. By round 7 I was dead lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> 11 without stopping then another 4 so 15 total
> no kips on the pull ups of course. I was smoked lol
> it sounded a lot easier than I expected. By round 7 I was dead lol



Yeah, that can fukk you up if you push hard. It's the pushups that breakdown for me.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 25, 2020)

Another idea is this 
https://youtu.be/41N6bKO-NVI

ive done it with squats and leg lifts also 
if your Ballsy could try it with pull ups. 
just an idea for those who don’t have equipment and gym is closed


----------



## j2048b (Mar 25, 2020)

Spell ur name and do the workout or try and hit all a-z


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 25, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Convenient other moves ....... 1-legged squats,  handstand pushups.



How about just handstands? Lol my 6 year old has been having me do handstands with her! :32 (18): She is better than I am at it.

I attempted a handstand into a bridge for her....yeah that didnt go well, dad trying to show off bounced my noggin off the ground. She thought it was hilarious though and informed me that im not flexible enough...


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 1, 2020)

Today’s workout 

19 push ups. 1 sit up 
18 push ups. 2 sit ups 
and so on until you get to 1 push up and 19 sit ups. Goal is to do it as fast as possible. 

warmed up with some lunges and jumping jacks 
finished off with some dumbbell work with my set of 25’s. 


yesterday’s workout 
4 rounds of 
50 jumping jacks 
15 kettlebell swings (30lb)
15 leg lifts 
15 box jumps 
5 devils presses 

4x20 dB lunges
4x20 dB curls 
4x side laterals 
4x 30 seconds wall sit


def not gonna make size or strength gains with these but doing the best I can to push myself and challenge my body in a way I haven’t done in a while


----------



## white ape (Apr 1, 2020)

Been working on calisthenics m/w/f. Focusing on pull-ups and glutes/hamstrings. 

Abs and stretching every day. 

running t/t/s. Keeping it at 2.5 miles until I get my time down. Adding in sprints at the end. 

keeping it simple

grab a deck of cards and do card PT one day. Bet we haven’t done that since our Marine days.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 2, 2020)

white ape said:


> Been working on calisthenics m/w/f. Focusing on pull-ups and glutes/hamstrings.
> 
> Abs and stretching every day.
> 
> ...



hell yea brother keep it up!


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 2, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Wanted to start a thread for some workout ideas for us without a gym or home gym.
> 
> I did a CrossFit WOD, forgive me please desperate times
> 
> ...



I crossfit regularly....almost every WOD looks easy....until you're halfway though it.  haha   Good job though....thats some serious work without kipping pullups.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 3, 2020)

I got a set of resistance bands and these two attachments for triceps pushdowns/extensions and seated rows and close grip pulldowns. $65 total shipped plus the large 6" snap hook to attach multiple cables for up to 150 lbs of resistance. Gives you a lot of options for not much cash.


----------



## HeiseTX (Apr 3, 2020)

Get two chairs & in a half bridge w/ elbows on each


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 3, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> I crossfit regularly....almost every WOD looks easy....until you're halfway though it.  haha   Good job though....thats some serious work without kipping pullups.




thanks bro, I’ve been doing pull ups since high school and then my time in the marines really helped. Pull ups are like crack in the marines lol. 

today’s WOD included DB clusters that was a new one for me, those sucked. Will be avoiding those in the future. I did enjoy the devils presses and hand stand push ups though


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> thanks bro, I’ve been doing pull ups since high school and then my time in the marines really helped. Pull ups are like crack in the marines lol.
> 
> today’s WOD included DB clusters that was a new one for me, those sucked. Will be avoiding those in the future. I did enjoy the devils presses and hand stand push ups though



Try this:

DB Thrusters 21-15-9 use 2x50lb DBs, or close to it
Strict Pullups 12-9-6

Alternate the 2 movements, so 21 Thrusters, 12 Pullups, 15 Thrusters, 9 Pullups, 9 Thrusters, 6 Pullups.

Go quickly, but with good form. Should take around 3:00 to do, but should fukk you up.

Another short one that won't be much fun:
21-15-9
DB Thrusters @50's lbs
Burpees over the DBs


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 3, 2020)

You could always do a good ole fashion Marine PFT or IST. There was a time I tried to get into the marines and I would go to PT sessions every Thursday with them at the station. I loved those style of workouts. 1.5-3 mile runs, push ups, pull ups, ammo can lifts and of course crunches.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Try this:
> 
> DB Thrusters 21-15-9 use 2x50lb DBs, or close to it
> Strict Pullups 12-9-6
> ...



sounds painful


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lucky enough to get to drive down to my
buddies house yesterday for a lift, he has a bench, barbell, rack and 195 of plates and some dumbbells so was able to get some decent work in for the back 
nothing too heavy but better than what I have at home 

today was 
24 air squats 
12 push ups 
24 lunges 
12 sit ups 
run 400m
rest 60 sec 
repeat 7x 

one thing for sure is I’ll be conditioned after this quarantine ends. feels good to get back to how I was when I was an athlete...kinda but def miss the iron


----------



## Grinch (Apr 7, 2020)

3 minute rope
Navy sealsx20
3minute rope
Navy sealsx20
60/120s around the yard
2 minute rope
Burpeesx20
2 minute rope
Burpeesx20
60/120s around the yard
1minuterope
Bear crawl to failure 
1minite rope 
Bear crawl to failure 
1minute rope 
Walk it off


----------



## HeiseTX (Apr 7, 2020)

John Meadows has some good ones


----------

